# Reducing your Da's vibration.



## suspal

*After speaking to DW admin and gaining approval I'm happy to in conjunction with Alfred aka Mr ADS,introduce a counterweight that vadtly reduces vibration on the Das6 + pro. *

For anybody who owns anyone of the above mentioned is that they're a very good machine,however the downside happens to be the vibration.
What we've come up with is a recalibrated counterweight that brings back the enjoyment of using the Das6 and pro.
What we are doing at this moment is seeing how much interest there is for a group buy,so anyone interested could they please put their name down on the list.Prices will follow remember the more interest the better our negotiating power we have with the manufacturer,and therefore pass on the savings to you guys.





1.Suspal.
2.


----------



## Terry s b

1.Suspal.
2. terry
3.


----------



## Dougnorwich

1.Suspal.
2. terry
3.dougnorwich


----------



## fifer807

Im interested, depending on cost


----------



## suspal

Folks all I can say is the more names supporting the group buy on the list the better the price (Bargaining power).
Trust me It's a game changer I've been testing the prototype for a few months now and I'm over the moon.:thumb:


----------



## Lloydie

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie


----------



## hobbs182

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182 

For me though depends on price


----------



## Jeli

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182 
6. Jeli

(depends on price)


----------



## furryultra

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182 
6. Jeli

(depends on price)
7. furryultra


----------



## Bartl

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182 
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl


----------



## fifer807

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807


----------



## Pittsy

Interested too but depends on price


----------



## Spinonit

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Price dependent I'm in


----------



## danwel

Can someone add me please I'm on iPad


----------



## Luke M

Count me in.


----------



## Ravinder

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder


----------



## jackiex807

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10.pittsy
11.spinonit
12.jonnybbad
13.danwel
14.Luke M
15. Ravinder
16. Jackiex807


----------



## yetizone

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone


Nice one Suspal & Alfred


----------



## Gaffa22

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22


----------



## Paul04

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)


----------



## MDC250

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price


----------



## davo3587

19. Davo3587


----------



## zipfly

20. Zipfly if the price is right


----------



## Cookies

21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.


----------



## mike41

22. Mike41


----------



## suspal

Cookies said:


> 21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.


Cookie we'll sort that out.


----------



## sludge59

23. Sludge59


----------



## Wicksy999

24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)


----------



## AllenF

Does it come with a das 6 attatched??????


----------



## R14CKE

25.r14cke


----------



## Bigoggy

26 bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.


----------



## suspal

Bigoggy said:


> 26 bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.


The one's we've had produced have been further refined buddy,we've taken it to another level.:thumb:


----------



## Brophy

I'm interested 👍


----------



## Ravinder

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly
21. Cookies
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25. R14cke
26. bigoggy
27. Brophy


----------



## Brophy

Double post --


----------



## Robvw

yes please id be interested


----------



## suspal

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw


----------



## Ravinder

Brophy said:


> Double post --


----------



## gerz1873

29. gerz1873


----------



## suspal

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873


----------



## sistersvisions

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873 
30. sistersvisions


----------



## VenomUK

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873 
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUK


----------



## Pittsy

.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873 
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy


----------



## Imran

.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873 
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran


----------



## stangalang

Guys don't concern yourselves with price at the moment, its just a feeler thread, if he has an idea on numbers, he can further refine over all cost and dial the final thread in for you. 
If you are "interested" in anyway just add the name and suspal can get on it for you and try to bring something to refine the random orbital experience some what. Its a move in the right direction for users imo


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Could someone do me a favour and add me to the list, thanks


----------



## Jake92

.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873 
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92


----------



## suspal

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873 
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35.AndyA4TDI


----------



## RobDom

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom


----------



## Spoony

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2


----------



## moonstone mo

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2 
38. moonstone mo


----------



## Davie1973

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2 
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973


----------



## _Steven67

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2 
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )


----------



## chrisgreen

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2 
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen


----------



## The Rover

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2 
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover


----------



## toni

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2 
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover
43. Toni


----------



## trv8

44. trv8


----------



## Bill58

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2 
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover
43. Toni
44. trv8
45. Bill58


----------



## Ammo_B

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover
43. Toni
44. trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_B (depending on price)


----------



## O`Neil

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover
43. Toni
44. trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_B (depending on price)
47. O`Neil


----------



## kartman

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover
43. Toni
44. trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_B (depending on price)
47. O`Neil
48. Kartman


----------



## suspal

*Guys an announcement will be made this evening in regards to price + postage cost and how to pay,first come first basis folks so get yourself on the list. *.


----------



## Kiashuma

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover
43. Toni
44. trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_B (depending on price)
47. O`Neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma


----------



## b9rgo1234

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover
43. Toni
44. trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_B (depending on price)
47. O`Neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma 
50. b9rgo1234


----------



## tomo bpb

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke M
14. ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.Paul04 (depending on price)
18. MDC250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to NI.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(Depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.Brophy I'm interested ��
28.Robvw
29. gerz1873
30. sistersvisions
31. VenomUk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. AndyA4TDi
36. RobDom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( Depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The Rover
43. Toni
44. trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_B (depending on price)
47. O`Neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma 
50. b9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)


----------



## scratcher

Does anyone know if the counterweight on the DAS6 is the same as the Pro version? 
If it is I'd be interested.


----------



## rtjc

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma 
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc


----------



## weescotsman

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma 
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman


----------



## Big Buffer

Big buffer to be added please lcw


----------



## suspal

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma 
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer


----------



## Kimo

Me too please


----------



## intelz

And me too Thanks


----------



## suspal

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma 
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer
55.Kimo73
56.intelz


----------



## wylie coyote

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote

Beat me to it sus!


----------



## Rowe

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)


----------



## den656

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price )


----------



## dings

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price) 
60. Dings (price dependant)


----------



## TIODGE

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price) 
60. Dings (price dependant)
61. TIODGE (depending on price)


----------



## Bero

A recalibrated counter weight?!

I was not aware the original was calibrated.....or a calibrated one was needed. Do you get a calibration certificate with the new one? Do you have to sent it away fro calibration so often?

What's the difference, is this one lighter?


----------



## suspal

Bero said:


> A recalibrated counter weight?!
> 
> I was not aware the original was calibrated.....or a calibrated one was needed. Do you get a calibration certificate with the new one? Do you have to sent it away fro calibration so often?
> 
> What's the difference, is this one lighter?


Bero It's not quite manufacturing aerospace parts nevertheless It's makes life more comfortable,so if you require one put your name down on the list.


----------



## scratcher

I'm in :thumb:

Thanks Suspal for confirming the normal DAS6 uses the same counterweight.


----------



## Leo19

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price) 
60. Dings (price dependant)
61. TIODGE (depending on price)
62. Leo19 (depending on price)


----------



## suspal

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price) 
60. Dings (price dependant)
61. TIODGE (depending on price)
62. Leo19 (depending on price)
63.scratcher


----------



## suspal

*Just heard the total price delivered guys must say better than expected*.


----------



## Gaffa22

And it is ?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

suspal said:


> *Just heard the total price delivered guys must say better than expected*.


And it is?


----------



## suspal

AndyA4TDI said:


> And it is?


Be patient Andy all will be revealed very shortly buddy @19:00hrs.


----------



## Andyrat85

I have used the counterweight on suspals DAS 6 pro and found that it really did reduce the vibration massively !! 

Makes it easier to handle over the panels aswell, gives you better control and more feel of what the machine is doing rather than the vibration  stick me down for one


----------



## rtjc

Definitely an excellent idea, credit where it's due! I'll always keep a DAS6 in my kit so a definite purchase.


----------



## suspal

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.paid
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250.paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.paid
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price) 
60. Dings .paid
61. TIODGE (depending on price)
62. Leo19 (depending on price)
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.paid
66. Sparkycasual
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
shl-kelso.paid


----------



## suspal

*dW Group buy = Counterweight*
*Cost: Including 1 x counterweight,postage and packaging to uk destinations and Paypal Fees is £20:00 Delivered*.
*Payments to be made to [email protected] NB please don't forget to put your name+dw name,address,contact number and email address for things to go smoothly*.

Noteelivery will commence approximately two weeks from tommorow and will be 1st class recorded .
*Anyone from the list who would like to purchase the counterweight please add your name to the list:*
**PLEASE ADD YOUR DW NAME * *

1.yetizone: Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 27X22126TH4588159)
2.AndyA4TDIayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 57U34880YX249992J)
3.Gaffa22ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 0CL86627LM535024J)
4.Ravinderayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 8WP02360HF889682C)
5.fifer807ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 540165066J760044S)
6.Chocolate Teapotayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 44959479B42789318)
7.ColinGayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2LN27361PJ5185326)
8.sistersvisionsayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2Y049561YU228432F)
9.Mdc250:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4UY95421BK157280Y)
10.Dings:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5SE35374974121818)
11.Ads07ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 14S56305A0026263F)
12.Jeliayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3HR27124WJ513134L)
13.danwelayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 93895498J5233784A)
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## yetizone

*dW Group buy = Counterweight*
*Cost: Including 1 x counterweight,postage and packaging to uk destinations and Paypal Fees is £20:00 Delivered*
*Payments to be made to [email protected] NB please don't forget to put your name+dw name,address,contact number and email address for things to go smoothly*

Noteelivery will commence approximately two weeks from tommorow and will be 1st class recorded .
*Anyone from the list who would like to purchase the counterweight please add your name to the list:*

1. Yetizone
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Hi suspal, can you add me, payment already sent. Thanks


----------



## yetizone

Payment made & PM sent - thanks for putting this together Suspal :thumb:


----------



## Gaffa22

Money sent please add me to the list 
Thanks


----------



## Ravinder

Payment sent.


----------



## fifer807

Paid. Many thanks for organising this.

Transaction id : 0EM24368H2419672M


----------



## ColinG

1. Yetizone
2. ColinG, payment sent.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## adlem

Suspal, I missed the original post and thus am not on the list. I would like to purchase one, am I able to or do I need to wait for someone to drop out etc? 

Thanks!


----------



## suspal

adlem said:


> Suspal, I missed the original post and thus am not on the list. I would like to purchase one, am I able to or do I need to wait for someone to drop out etc?
> 
> Thanks!


yes mate add your name to the original list and then make a payment and update your deatails.:thumb:


----------



## sm81

Suspal. What it would cost to send in Latvia? Possible to add my name on the list still?


----------



## suspal

sm81 said:


> Suspal. What it would cost to send in Latvia? Possible to add my name on the list still?


i'd have to find out buddy can I find out and let you know.:thumb:


----------



## Ammo_B

Can I pay on Tuesday?


----------



## sistersvisions

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 333204032P683030N)

Cheers for sorting out this group buy :thumb:


----------



## suspal

updates on payments @#92:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID 6V522892UL1653227)

Cheers Suspal 👍


----------



## dings

Payment sent Transaction id: 32296068YH725462U

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Ads7

suspal said:


> yes mate add your name to the original list and then make a payment and update your deatails.:thumb:


1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price) 
60. Dings (price dependant)
61. TIODGE (depending on price)
62. Leo19 (depending on price)
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65. Ads7

Payment sent!

Transaction ID:8UW06841TU206645H


----------



## hobbs182

How long will this run for? Set time or until they run out as don't get paid till Wednesday


----------



## suspal

hobbs182 said:


> How long will this run for? Set time or until they run out as don't get paid till Wednesday


put your name down on the list fella.:thumb:


----------



## hobbs182

suspal said:


> put your name down on the list fella.:thumb:


Cool that's sweet then as was num 5  will pay asap


----------



## saul

can i still add my name? and how?


----------



## suspal

saul said:


> can i still add my name? and how?


yes mate ,just copy and paste.:thumb:


----------



## toni

I'm out, it's too expensive


----------



## suspal

toni said:


> I'm out, it's too expensive


No problem buddy all I know is,there's no price that's too high when it come's to protecting my hands from the Ill effects from vibrations.
Thanks for your Interest.:buffer:


----------



## Sparkycasual

Quote:
Originally Posted by suspal View Post
yes mate add your name to the original list and then make a payment and update your deatails.

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price) 
60. Dings (price dependant)
61. TIODGE (depending on price)
62. Leo19 (depending on price)
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65. Ads7
66. Sparkycasual


----------



## suspal

*can everybody who want's a counterweight please copy and paste their payment details please thankyou.*


----------



## Jeli

Thanks suspal 

Username: Jeli, Unique Transaction ID: 1CD650419Y273864A


----------



## danwel

all paid up mate thanks, didn't get transaction ref as i'm on ipad and connection is garbage:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Hi, i will leave it thanks anyway for the offer. Cheers.


----------



## TopTrainer

1.Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. furryultra
8.Bartl
9.TopTrainer


----------



## suspal

dW Group buy = Counterweight
Cost: Including 1 x counterweight,postage and packaging to uk destinations and Paypal Fees is £20:00 Delivered.
Payments to be made to [email protected] NB please don't forget to put your name+dw name,address,contact number and email address for things to go smoothly.

Note Delivery will commence approximately two weeks from tommorow and will be 1st class recorded .
Anyone from the list who would like to purchase the counterweight please add your name to the list:
*PLEASE ADD YOUR DW USER NAME * 


1.yetizone: Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 27X22126TH4588159)
2.AndyA4TDIayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 57U34880YX249992J)
3.Gaffa22ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 0CL86627LM535024J)
4.Ravinderayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 8WP02360HF889682C)
5.fifer807ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 540165066J760044S)
6.Chocolate Teapotayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 44959479B42789318)
7.ColinGayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2LN27361PJ5185326)
8.sistersvisionsayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2Y049561YU228432F)
9.Mdc250:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4UY95421BK157280Y)
10.Dings:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5SE35374974121818)
11.Ads07ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 14S56305A0026263F)
12.Jeliayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3HR27124WJ513134L)
13.danwelayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 93895498J5233784A)
14Sparkycasual:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 57L686628J270791D)
15.Den656ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9B2995809K923521K)
16.RobDomayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3FL58640YW935652R)
17.terry s bayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4TS40385WV5730920)
18.shl-kelsoayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5MJ84015NH762640D)
19.Bill58ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2J9984548K5701010)
20.Adlemayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 68L57869812940315)
21.wylie coyoteayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 04F15854GK140230H)
22.Jack ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9YP196066C915930M)
23.Alan Wayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4Y690639NA594252Y)
24.Mike41ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 69B95105VH5497638)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## Alan W

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price) 
60. Dings (price dependant)
61. TIODGE (depending on price)
62. Leo19 (depending on price)
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65. Ads7
66. Sparkycasual
67. Alan W

Payment will follow this evening and thanks for organising Suspal. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## saul

1. Suspal.
2. Terry
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli
(depends on price)
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder
15. Yetizone
16. Gaffa22
17.paul04 (depending on price)
18. Mdc250 again subject to price
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly if the price is right
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
(depending on price)
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy seen these on youtube and look good.
27.brophy i'm interested ��
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi
36. Robdom
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 ( depending on price )
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Toni
44. Trv8
45. Bill58
46. Ammo_b (depending on price)
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. Kiashuma
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb (depending on price)
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe (depending on price)
59. Den656 (depending on price)
60. Dings (price dependant)
61. TIODGE (depending on price)
62. Leo19 (depending on price)
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65. Ads7
66. Sparkycasual
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month?


----------



## Sparkycasual

Payment sent
Unique Transaction ID: 7R1587948V609615W
No.66 on the original expression of interest list


----------



## mike41

I get paid today so will send the money tonight 
Mike


----------



## suspal

*Folks the official list is filling up fast 50 pieces when thery're gone they're gone.
If anybody who has an issue In regards to payment please PM me and we may be able to come to an arrangement.*
*Thanks.*


----------



## RobDom

Payment sent.


----------



## Ammo_B

quick questoin , will it make a difference on the size of back plates you use?


----------



## suspal

Ammo_B said:


> quick questoin , will it make a difference on the size of back plates you use?


no works on all backing plates.:thumb:


----------



## Jack

Don't know how I missed this. Are they all gone?


----------



## suspal

Jack said:


> Don't know how I missed this. Are they all gone?


If you hurry and make the payment then you'll be guaranteed one.:thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso

Only just seen this, so have made payment on the basis it's not too late and the list is not full.

Payment sent, Transaction ID 2R364120G9821224R

Thanks


----------



## suspal

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.*Paid*
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.*Paid*
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.*Paid*
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.*Paid*
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.*Paid*
15. Yetizone.*Paid*
16. Gaffa22.*Paid*
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.*Paid*
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41:*Paid*
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.*Paid*
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.*Paid*
36. Robdom.*Paid*
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.*Paid*
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.*Paid*
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.*Paid*
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote*Paid*
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.*Paid*
60. Dings .*Paid*
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.*Paid*
66. Sparkycasual.*Paid*
67. Alan W.*Paid*
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
shl-kelso.*Paid*69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem*Paid*
71. Jack .*Paid*


----------



## Sparkycasual

I have paid, but not shown above. Please see post 126.


----------



## suspal

Sparkycasual said:


> I have paid, but not shown above. Please see post 126.


Would you be kind enough to send me your address please.


----------



## Bill58

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 9R717751XE368572D) 
Cheers


----------



## suspal

*Please folks don't forget to add the following in the note's box DW user name address email and a contact number,failure to do so will delay things.*


----------



## adlem

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.Paid
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.Paid
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.Paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.Paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.Paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.Paid
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.Paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.Paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.Paid
36. Robdom.Paid
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.Paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.Paid
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.Paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.Paid
60. Dings .Paid
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.Paid
66. Sparkycasual.Paid
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem - Paid


----------



## Jack

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.Paid
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.Paid
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.Paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.Paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.Paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.Paid
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.Paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.Paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.Paid
36. Robdom.Paid
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.Paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.Paid
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.Paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.Paid
60. Dings .Paid
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.Paid
66. Sparkycasual.Paid
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem - Paid
71. Jack - paid


----------



## Alan W

Payment sent Suspal  (Unique Transaction ID: 8UN21444HP489552M).

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## mike41

Payment sent Transaction ID: 89U410656T463743M

Cheers
Mike


----------



## suspal

*dW Group buy = Counterweight
Cost: Including 1 x counterweight,postage and packaging to uk destinations and Paypal Fees is £20:00 Delivered.
Payments to be made to [email protected] NB please don't forget to put your name+dw name,address,contact number and email address for things to go smoothly.

Note Delivery will commence approximately two weeks from tommorow and will be 1st class recorded .
Anyone from the list who would like to purchase the counterweight please add your name to the list:
*PLEASE ADD YOUR DW USER NAME *
*

*Please folks don't forget to add the following in the note's box DW user name address email and a contact number,failure to do so will delay things.*

1.yetizone: Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 27X22126TH4588159)
2.AndyA4TDIayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 57U34880YX249992J)
3.Gaffa22ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 0CL86627LM535024J)
4.Ravinderayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 8WP02360HF889682C)
5.fifer807ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 540165066J760044S)
6.Chocolate Teapotayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 44959479B42789318)
7.ColinGayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2LN27361PJ5185326)
8.sistersvisionsayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2Y049561YU228432F)
9.Mdc250:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4UY95421BK157280Y)
10.Dings:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5SE35374974121818)
11.Ads07ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 14S56305A0026263F)
12.Jeliayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3HR27124WJ513134L)
13.danwelayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 93895498J5233784A)
14Sparkycasual:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 57L686628J270791D)
15.Den656ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9B2995809K923521K)
16.RobDomayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3FL58640YW935652R)
17.terry s bayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4TS40385WV5730920)
18.shl-kelsoayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5MJ84015NH762640D)
19.Bill58ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2J9984548K5701010)
20.Adlemayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 68L57869812940315)
21.wylie coyoteayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 04F15854GK140230H)
22.Jack ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9YP196066C915930M)
23.Alan Wayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4Y690639NA594252Y)
24.Mike41ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 69B95105VH5497638)
25.TopTrainerayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 06C39985D47243841)
26.Spinonitayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 45W9860665363151K)
27.sideswipeayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9H152354SV376742E)
28.Ammo_Bayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 1NV482482B984202P)
29.VenomUKayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 86P81620ST636950H)
30.Greg0986ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 1T563619N3695612A)
31.robbieD:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 17E84042AA306291Y)
32.Ia79ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 63K87647PR913252A)
33.gillywig2ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 8U556491TC0945254)
34.Fuzzy Logicayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 98X63130FV536205F)
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## suspal

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.*Paid*
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.*Paid*
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.*Paid*
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.*Paid*
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.*Paid*
15. Yetizone.*Paid*
16. Gaffa22.*Paid*
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.*Paid*
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41:*Paid*
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.*Paid*
31. Venomuk.*Paid*
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.*Paid*
36. Robdom.*Paid*
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.*Paid*
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.*Paid*
46. Ammo_b.*Paid*
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.*Paid*
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote.*Paid*
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.*Paid*
60. Dings .*Paid*
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.*Paid*
66. Sparkycasual.*Paid*
67. Alan W.*Paid*
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69.shl-kelso.*Paid*
70. Adlem.*Paid*
71. Jack.*Paid*
72.TopTrainer*Paid*
73.Spinonit*Paid*
74.sideswipe*Paid*
75.Greg0986.*Paid*
76.robbieD.*Paid*
77.Ia79.*Paid*
78.gillywig2*Paid*
79.Fuzzy Logic*Paid*
******THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO HAS TAKEN PART IN THIS GROUP BUY WHICH IS NOW CLOSED******


----------



## Big Buffer

Right guys im sure your wondering what kind of difference you get from using this new designed counter weight.

Well, anyone who has spent numerous hours using the machine to do corrections using pressure and high speed will be aware of the impact on their fingers etc.

Suspals counterweight significantly reduces this stress making the overall experirence of using a das pro for extended periods far less vicious. 

So that means a smoother machine that operates exactly the way it should withput turning your fingers into rubber after long use.

I would go as far to say that this mod makes the machine vibration no worse of that of a rotex or 3401.

Its a must have for me guys so jump in and get it while you can


----------



## TopTrainer

TopTrainer said:


> 1.Suspal.
> 2. Terry
> 3. Dougnorwich
> 4. Lloydie
> 5. Hobbs182
> 6. Jeli
> (depends on price)
> 7. furryultra
> 8.Bartl
> 9.TopTrainer


Hi Suspal

TopTrainer : PAID (Transaction ID: 8S783569YE341502R)


----------



## suspal

*At 18:00 today (Saturday) is the cut off time for putting your name down,thanks.*


----------



## Spinonit

suspal said:


> *At 18:00 today (Saturday) is the cut off time for putting your name down,thanks.*


Spinonit: Payment sent: Unique Transaction ID: 1S991021HU6726834

Cheers for working this idea out and coming up with the solution. Hopefully this'll allow my one working arm to still be working after I've used the DA for a few hours.


----------



## sideswipe

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.Paid
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.Paid
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.Paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.Paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.Paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.Paid
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.Paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.Paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.Paid
36. Robdom.Paid
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.Paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.Paid
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.Paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.Paid
60. Dings .Paid
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.Paid
66. Sparkycasual.Paid
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem - Paid
71. Jack - paid
72. sideswipe-paid


----------



## Ammo_B

payment sent (Unique Transaction ID: 49D58266D76384633)


----------



## VenomUK

Paid.


----------



## Greg0986

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.Paid
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.Paid
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.Paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.Paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.Paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.Paid
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.Paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.Paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.Paid
36. Robdom.Paid
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.Paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.Paid
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.Paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.Paid
60. Dings .Paid
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.Paid
66. Sparkycasual.Paid
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem - Paid
71. Jack - paid
72. sideswipe-paid
73. Greg0986


----------



## robbieD

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.Paid
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.Paid
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.Paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.Paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.Paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.Paid
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.Paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.Paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.Paid
36. Robdom.Paid
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.Paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.Paid
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.Paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.Paid
60. Dings .Paid
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.Paid
66. Sparkycasual.Paid
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem - Paid
71. Jack - paid
72. sideswipe-paid
73. Greg0986
74. robbieD


----------



## Greg0986

Payment sent Transaction ID: 9HM493319W565525E

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## robbieD

Transaction ID: 0JY50961LK595821P

Thanks!


----------



## gillywig2

Just added my name and sent payment. 
Payment code 86X59146KP0969902


1. Suspal.
2. Terry.Paid
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.Paid
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.Paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.Paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.Paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.Paid
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.Paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.Paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.Paid
36. Robdom.Paid
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.Paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.Paid
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.Paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.Paid
60. Dings .Paid
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.Paid
66. Sparkycasual.Paid
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem - Paid
71. Jack - paid
72. sideswipe-paid
73. Greg0986
74. robbieD
75. gillywig2


----------



## Ia79

Just Paid


----------



## suspal

*Could those people that have placed their interest on the original list convert their interest into a purchase should you want to,helps us out with the numbers.
And remember cut off time is 18:00hrs today for anybody to add their names to the list, Many Thanks.*


----------



## tPIC

Just added myself to the list.

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.Paid
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.Paid
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.Paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.Paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.Paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.Paid
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.Paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.Paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.Paid
36. Robdom.Paid
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.Paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.Paid
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.Paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.Paid
60. Dings .Paid
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.Paid
66. Sparkycasual.Paid
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem - Paid
71. Jack - paid
72. sideswipe-paid
73. Greg0986
74. robbieD
75. gillywig2
76. tPIC


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.Paid
3. Dougnorwich
4. Lloydie
5. Hobbs182*
6. Jeli.Paid
7. Furryultra
8.bartl
9.fifer807.Paid
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.Paid
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.Paid
15. Yetizone.Paid
16. Gaffa22.Paid
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.Paid
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41
23. Sludge59
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.Paid
31. Venomuk
32. Pittsy
33. Imran
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.Paid
36. Robdom.Paid
37. Spoony - may even take 2
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.Paid
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.Paid
46. Ammo_b 
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.Paid
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.Paid
60. Dings .Paid
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85
65:ColinG.Paid
66. Sparkycasual.Paid
67. Alan W
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month
69. shl-kelso.Paid
70. Adlem - Paid
71. Jack - paid
72. sideswipe-paid
73. Greg0986
74. robbieD
75. gillywig2
76. tPIC
77.Fuzzy Logic - Paid

Transaction ID: 42A33562LU7470821


----------



## tPIC

The list looks to have got a bit out of shape at the end in the last couple of posts? I was in as #76?


----------



## suspal

1. Suspal.
2. Terry.*Paid*
3. Dougnorwich.*Paid*
4. Lloydie.*Paid*
5. Hobbs182*Paid*
6. Jeli.*Paid*
7. Furryultra
8.bartl*Paid*
9.fifer807.*Paid*
10. Spinonit
11.jonnybbad
12. Danwel.*paid*
13. Luke m
14. Ravinder.*Paid*
15. Yetizone.*Paid*
16. Gaffa22.*Paid*
17.paul04 
18. Mdc250.*Paid*
19. Davo3587
20. Zipfly 
21. Cookies - not so much price but postage to ni.
22. Mike41:*Paid*
23. Sludge59*Paid*
24. Wicksy999
25.r14cke.*Paid*
26. Bigoggy 
27.brophy 
28.robvw
29. Gerz1873
30. Sistersvisions.*Paid*
31. Venomuk.*Paid*
32. Pittsy
33. Imran*Paid*
34. Jake92
35. Andya4tdi.*Paid*
36. Robdom.*Paid*
37. Spoony.*Paid*
38. Moonstone mo
39. Davie1973
40. Steven67 
41. Chrisgreen*Paid*
42. The rover
43. Chocolate Teapot.*Paid*
44. Trv8
45. Bill58.*Paid*
46. Ammo_b.*Paid*
47. O`neil
48. Kartman
49. ADS07.*Paid*
50. B9rgo1234
51.tomo bpb 
52. Rtjc
53. Weescotsman
54.Big Buffer 
55. Kimo73.*Paid*
56. intelz
57. wylie coyote.*Paid*
58. Rowe 
59. Den656.*Paid*
60. Dings .*Paid*
61. TIODGE 
62. Leo19 
63.scratcher
64.Andyrat85.*paid*
65:ColinG.*Paid*
66. Sparkycasual.*Paid*
67. Alan W.*Paid*
68. Saul // can I pay at the end of the month*Paid*
69.shl-kelso.*Paid*
70. Adlem.*Paid*
71. Jack.*Paid*
72.TopTrainer.*Paid*
73.Spinonit.*Paid*
74.sideswipe.*Paid*
75.Greg0986.*Paid*
76.robbieD.*Paid*
77.Ia79.*Paid*
78.gillywig2.*Paid*
79.Fuzzy Logic.*Paid*
80.tPIC.*Paid*
81.rhinoman*Paid*
82.Vsti.*Paid*
83.GLN.*paid*
84.Karl woods*Paid*
85.R14CKE*Paid*
86.weescotsman.*Paid*
87.Mk3Brick88.*Paid*
66.ITSonlyREECE :*Paid*
89.Deuce:*Paid*
90. leo19 :*Paid*
91.detalierg:*Paid*
92:Nick's CTR:*Paid*
93:New Novice:*Paid*
94:a_detailing/idris:*Paid*
95:J4KE45:*Paid*
*CLOSED*

******THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO HAS TAKEN PART IN THIS GROUP BUY WHICH IS NOW CLOSED******

*Payments to [email protected]*


----------



## suspal

*dW Group buy = Counterweight
Cost: Including 1 x counterweight,postage and packaging to uk destinations and Paypal Fees is £20:00 Delivered.
Payments to be made to [email protected] NB please don't forget to put your name+dw name,address,contact number and email address for things to go smoothly.

Note Delivery will commence approximately two weeks from Tuesday and will be 1st class recorded .
Anyone from the list who would like to purchase the counterweight please add your name to the list:
*PLEASE ADD YOUR DW USER NAME *
*

*Please folks don't forget to add the following in the note's box DW user name address email and a contact number,failure to do so will delay things.*

1.yetizone: Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 27X22126TH4588159)
2.AndyA4TDIayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 57U34880YX249992J)
3.Gaffa22ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 0CL86627LM535024J)
4.Ravinderayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 8WP02360HF889682C)
5.fifer807ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 540165066J760044S)
6.Chocolate Teapotayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 44959479B42789318)
7.ColinGayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2LN27361PJ5185326)
8.sistersvisionsayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2Y049561YU228432F)
9.Mdc250:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4UY95421BK157280Y)
10.Dings:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5SE35374974121818)
11.Ads07ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 14S56305A0026263F)
12.Jeliayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3HR27124WJ513134L)
13.danwelayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 93895498J5233784A)
14Sparkycasual:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 57L686628J270791D)
15.Den656ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9B2995809K923521K)
16.RobDomayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3FL58640YW935652R)
17.terry s bayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4TS40385WV5730920)
18.shl-kelsoayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5MJ84015NH762640D)
19.Bill58ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2J9984548K5701010)
20.Adlemayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 68L57869812940315)
21.wylie coyoteayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 04F15854GK140230H)
22.Jack ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9YP196066C915930M)
23.Alan Wayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4Y690639NA594252Y)
24.Mike41ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 69B95105VH5497638)
25.TopTrainerayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 06C39985D47243841)
26.Spinonitayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 45W9860665363151K)
27.sideswipeayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9H152354SV376742E)
28.Ammo_Bayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 1NV482482B984202P)
29.VenomUKayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 86P81620ST636950H)
30.Greg0986ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 1T563619N3695612A)
31.robbieD:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 17E84042AA306291Y)
32.Ia79ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 63K87647PR913252A)
33.gillywig2ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 8U556491TC0945254)
34.Fuzzy Logicayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 98X63130FV536205F)
35.Lloydieayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 25C82605FL0630532)
36.tPIC:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3H790463HE026581H)
37.rhinomanayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 26L25998J5072633N)
38.Chrisgreenayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 9KP5203945004193W)
39.Imranayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 7F1690740B908540M)
40.Vstiayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 59642391GF464852D)
41.Kimo73:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 4XE92533UB324315W)
42.Andyrat85:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 3AM84111GM0923424)
43.GLNayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 7V385210B38908737)
44.spoonyayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 374811274V4225117)
45.bartl:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 0B457594XP707945B)
46.sludge59ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 47K07428YM683735R)
47.hobbs182ayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5JG86435315627542)
48.robvw*Resereved*
49.Karl woodsayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 1VN98478KG4428613)
50.Saul:*awaiting payment on tuesday*
51.R14CKE:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 8BE75852X3063740L)
52.weescotsmanayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 7FW60648TF0342003)
53. DougNorwichayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 1FR20335CF267124G)
54.Mk3Briayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 5FR693655K357720R)
55:ITSonlyREECEayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 93A89613W47199717)
56.Deuceayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 08E54352ND674321E)
57.Saulayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 6DS30376P0917702T)
58: leo19 :Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 838850545X9371200)
59.detalierg:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 0LR49567DN2592302)
60:Nick's CTR:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 2HN87825N0555762M)
61:New Noviceayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 1YU90346L34036838)
62:a_detailing/idrisayment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 22766144NG067080Y)
63:J4KE45:Mobile Payment Received (Unique Transaction ID: 47L64892041265701)

*CLOSED*


----------



## suspal

*Group buy now closed thanks to everyone for taking part for those members who've put their name down on the list wish to convert their interest into a purchase please do so by tuesday 30/09/14 at the latest,payment to be made to [email protected]*


----------



## Lloydie

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 7CR61825XS5690017)


----------



## tPIC

Payment sent. Paypal transaction ID: 70C97806JC714560U


----------



## suspal

*Guy's only 12 pieces left first come first serve get them while you can at this price.*


----------



## Vsti

I'm interested, but how much would be postage to Austria?


----------



## Imran

Payment sent


----------



## chrisgreen

Payment sent : Transaction ID: 204790049Y358502S


----------



## Vsti

Payment sent, Transaction ID 7LT84174RF094561M.


----------



## GLN

I'll take one if you still have suspal ?


----------



## suspal

*7 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GLN

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 3JB43010EK424024A)


----------



## suspal

Spoony I'll keep one aside for you mate for when you're back from work.


----------



## Cookies

Suspal. Cheers buddy but let the one you've kept for me go to whoever is interested. 

I'm looking at getting a 21e....

Cheers 

Cooks


----------



## sludge59

Paid: Transaction ID 19R02229AS415660R


----------



## hobbs182

suspal said:


> *Last 3 left up for grabs you don't need to be on the list.*


Loading PayPal now will have to sort some figures about can't risk not getting one lol...

Edit*

sorted;

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 80L50756R11444728)


----------



## Bartl

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8841367011161450A)


----------



## fatdazza

Do these fit the Porter Cable?


----------



## Karl woods

I'll take it please
Will send payment shortly .


----------



## Karl woods

Payment sent.


----------



## suspal

*Had a few Pm's regarding,people who missed out if you're really quick I'm willing to do a follow up list but for only those who are definitely wanting one and willing to pay upfront will keep it open till Tuesday 18:00. *


----------



## slimjim

Do you have any video's showing how much better they are?


----------



## suspal

*Another 5 have been made available folks,thanks Big Man.*


----------



## ferted

slimjim said:


> Do you have any video's showing how much better they are?


I'd be interested to know this too


----------



## Mk3Brick

suspal said:


> *Another 5 have been made available folks,thanks Big Man.*


I'll have one, do i just send you a paypal payment @ your e-mail address?


----------



## yetizone

slimjim said:


> Do you have any video's showing how much better they are?


I'm hoping for something like the improvement demonstrated in this video posted on Youtube where the person has created their own counterweight and it quite clearly reduces the inherent vibration compared with the original. It will certainly be interesting to experience the difference when the new weights arrive :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## suspal

yetizone said:


> I'm hoping for something like the improvement demonstrated in this video posted on Youtube where the person has created their own counterweight and it quite clearly reduces the inherent vibration compared with the original. It will certainly be interesting to experience the difference when the new weights arrive :thumb: :buffer:
> 
> Kestrel Das6 pro 3" and 5" pads VIBRATION KILLED!!!  Very smooth running! - YouTube


Ours is further enhanced version,but you can clearly see the difference.


----------



## Mk3Brick

Suspal, do i just send payment to your e-mail? i have said ill have one off you on the previous page. cheers


----------



## weescotsman

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 1348857488756190H

Hopefully there is one left. If not let me know.

My name was on the original list but I not sure if that matters.

Jim


----------



## suspal

Mk3Brick said:


> Suspal, do i just send payment to your e-mail? i have said ill have one of you on the previous page. cheers


follow the instructions buddy in post:162-165 :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

Hi there

payment sent I was number 3 on the list  hopefully not too late

(Unique Transaction ID: 6VU73403S39087624)


----------



## Mk3Brick

suspal said:


> follow the instructions buddy in post:162-165 :thumb:


Payment sent, (Unique Transaction ID: 21D89695PN9755437) cheers


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Payment sent buddy :thumb:

Unique Transaction ID: 3ST03095N4444133P


----------



## Deuce

I'll have one will sort payment now.
cheers


----------



## suspal

*Need these sold folks I Need to send the payments over cheers.*

*Maybe 2 or 4 left depending on #48 #50 taking up their options guys hurry as I'm going to be sending monies over to Alfred

I'll keep the Group Buy open till the 4 get sold.*


----------



## suspal

*Closing this Group Buy @ 20:30 last chance

15 minutes left folks .*


----------



## fraz101

i'm in price depending

Edit- Just seen price, i'll pass


----------



## suspal

Group buy has ended now.


----------



## Leo19

Just sent payment, sorry for the delay suspal! Cheers!


----------



## saul

Payment has been made. Unique Transaction ID: 5S8513358C605534F


----------



## suspal

*All have now sold none left.*


----------



## Spoony

I forgot about these till I seen my DA. Where we at on ETA?


----------



## Big Buffer

Hi guys just an update for you. 
These weights are to be dispatched Monday from China so should be here soon.

There was a national holiday in China where basically the country is on holiday.

Something that was overlooked.

Be patient guys its a genuuine mistake. .


----------



## Jack

Thanks for the update


----------



## suspal

Sorry guys as Big Buffer has already stated the counterweights will be sent next week as soon as they arrive at my door step i'll get them out to everyone immediately.


----------



## hobbs182

Cheers for the update, I forgot anyway oops rofl


----------



## asl7907

how much ??


----------



## suspal

asl7907 said:


> how much ??


sorry all sold out,if more interest will get more made.:thumb:


----------



## detalierg

Interested if getting anymore made let me know


----------



## suspal

Will be posted out Wednesday 22nd October.


----------



## AllenF

My missus wants to know.
Have you got one that makes the vibration worse..
Dunno why??. She is sitting on the washing machine at the minute.


----------



## suspal

AllenF said:


> My missus wants to know.
> Have you got one that makes the vibration worse..
> Dunno why??. She is sitting on the washing machine at the minute.


Allen tell her to keep off the washing machine.


----------



## suspal

Guys & Girls, I've managed to get an extra *Five*,If you want one be quick as these will fly out the window fast,those people who have Pm'd me have been informed first come first serve folks.


----------



## Joshsta1000

suspal said:


> Guys & Girls, I've managed to get an extra *Five*,If you want one be quick as these will fly out the window fast,those people who have Pm'd me have been informed first come first serve folks.


I use the DAS-6 pro, with 5" backing plate, will this work for that? Sorry if it's already been asked!


----------



## suspal

Joshsta1000 said:


> I use the DAS-6 pro, with 5" backing plate, will this work for that? Sorry if it's already been asked!


Yes it does.


----------



## detalierg

Put me down for one, have replied to your PM.


----------



## a_detailing

I will take one if you still have any available. pm sent


----------



## Nick's CTR

I'll take one if still available? Will send you a pm to clarify payment details. Thanks nick


----------



## New Novice

Any Left ?

NN


----------



## suspal

Five left first come first serve,follow the instructions folks on the thread.
*Please note these are the last pieces.*


----------



## detalierg

Paid Payment of £20 sent to [email protected] via PayPal. Will give you my address in case hasn't come through on PayPal notes


----------



## suspal

*four left please add all your details in the notes box please,including your dw name.*


----------



## Nick's CTR

Payment sent 6X727823K9695764D
Hopefully all the details I put in the comments have gone through ok. Thanks nick


----------



## a_detailing

Payment Sent - username included in the comments field


----------



## suspal

Idris can you please email me your details and dw username please.


----------



## suspal

*who wants the last one.*
*Please note if anyone wants one there has to be enough firm interest and only then I'll organize a group buy again ,And they won't be at this brilliant price.*


----------



## J4KE45

MINE!

On my iPhone so can't copy and paste transaction ID, sent all the info in the message though!

Cheers!


----------



## suspal

*sold out.*


----------



## suspal

*please see updated details on post#164.*


----------



## dings

Anyone received this yet??


----------



## hobbs182

Nope not yet


----------



## Kimo

Thought I read somewhere they were being sent on Wednesday the 22nd? That's in 2 days so no one will have got them yet


----------



## suspal

Wednesday folks.


----------



## danwel

Should be just in time for me returning home back end of the month for a play then


----------



## suspal

Arrived today and will take me best part of a day getting the labeling etc done.


----------



## MGH74

Can't believe I missed this!
If one crops up let me know


----------



## Rodriguez

What's going on here? Something that reduces the vibration of a DA. I have the DAS6 Pro and on higher speeds it gets really uncomfortable, but the worst is when I use a smaller backing plate and sponges! Can't stand it. 
Where can I get more info about this?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

suspal said:


> Arrived today and will take me best part of a day getting the labeling etc done.


Can't believe you didn't stay up all night so as to allow for posting today, poor show, lol

Thanks for arranging this for everyone.

Andy


----------



## suspal

*Three people i'm waiting on come on save me an extra trip to the royal snail office please,I NEED YOUR ADDRESSES.*


----------



## enc

Delete


----------



## AllenF

suspal said:


> *Three people i'm waiting on come on save me an extra trip to the royal snail office please,I NEED YOUR ADDRESSES.*


Name n shame em dude


----------



## Dougnorwich

i hope it not me  i bet its allenf


----------



## AllenF

Aint me


----------



## suspal

*STILL HAVEN'T HEARD FROM TWO PEOPLE WAITED TILL THE LAST MINUTE.ALL THE OTHERS HAVE GONE OUT FIRST CLASS RECORDED.*


----------



## suspal

Due to "2 messers on another forum,I have two counterweights left"
Whoever missed out It's last chance saloon.


----------



## Rodriguez

I would like to know more about that counterweight. Where can I get that info?


----------



## suspal

*Still two left.*


----------



## AllenF

Buy one get one free???????


----------



## fatdazza

AllenF said:


> Buy one get one free???????


BOGOF :lol:


----------



## MGH74

I will take one; how much and where do I make payment?
Edit found it on page 10. Sending payment now

Payment made, thanks


----------



## suspal

*last one left and no more after that folks,well at this price anyway.*


----------



## suspal

Don't think about it,it's the last one.:lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

I want two


----------



## suspal

Last one goes to Kash-Jnr.


----------



## Bartl

Received mine, cheers mate.


----------



## suspal

*The last of the. Counterweights have now been dispatched.*
*If there is more interest i'm more than happy to arrange another group buy however a minimum of thirty names.*


----------



## wylie coyote

Mine arrived this morning - thanks for sorting this and the quick postage. Cheers sus.:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Mine arrived too, everyone in work is intrigued especially as I've ordered some TNT, Target and Mr Seal recently. They think I'm making a bomb!


----------



## Mk3Brick

Got mine this morning. Thanks Suspal.


----------



## sistersvisions

Received mine today..thanks for sorting this out for us..
One question..when you take the old one off..there a little rubber thing that sat in the groove, as the new one does not have a groove to accomodate this, I presume you just screw the new one down on top of it. Would this be correct??


----------



## cossiecol

Damn just noticed this thread and missed the offer. Perhaps next time!


----------



## RobDom

Received, many thanks.


----------



## gammachan

Would love to see feedback on how these go


----------



## hobbs182

Received this morn will fit later when home, thanks for this and the extra suspal  v grateful


----------



## muzzer

Never thought to take me King Barney apart to see if this would have fitted it. Been a very busy year but full marks to suspal for sorting this out for everyone, he is one of the best and it's a privilege to call him my friend.


----------



## yetizone

Cheers Suspal - a glass raised to you! Arrived this morning and echoing everybody else's comments, a huge thanks for putting this together


----------



## R14CKE

Arrived pal thanks for the sweats!


----------



## suspal

Thanks for the kind words,this couldn't have happened had it not been for Artdeshine Singapore:Alfred,Mak,phoebe and lets not forget Stangalang.


----------



## Ravinder

Has mine been sent? I've not received anything as of yet. Thanks.


----------



## suspal

Ravinder said:


> Has mine been sent? I've not received anything as of yet. Thanks.


yes mate,yesterday. 
Tracking number:BZ411177438GB.


----------



## Deuce

Got mine today, looking forward to trying it out.:buffer:
Thanks for sorting the group buy out & the sweets.:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Received. Thanks.


----------



## saul

I think mine arrive's tommorrow.


----------



## suspal

saul said:


> I think mine arrive's tommorrow.


yes mate,yours went out today.:thumb:


----------



## den656

Arrived today , thankyou chap ,hope it will make my das a bit easier to use  , thanks again for the effort  .


----------



## sludge59

Looks like mine arrived today while I was at work. Got a card to collect a parcel from the sorting office. I'm not expecting anything else. Not too far to go its only half a mile up the road. Big thanks to everyone involved.:thumb:


----------



## adlem

Came home to find mine had been delivered too, and the little extra inside - thanks a lot for sorting everything, it's very much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Got home to find my package along with some popping sweets!

Thanks again Suspal!!


----------



## Gaffa22

Me too

Thanks Suspal


----------



## Kimo

Mine hasn't come today, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

Awesome. Always nice to get home from a crappy day at work and find theres a present waiting for you, sweets and all!!

Thanks for this Suspal :thumb:


----------



## fifer807

Got mine. Many thanks. The wee extra was gratefully received.


----------



## weescotsman

Mine arrived this afternoon. Thanks suspal, the kids enjoyed the popping candy.

I look forward to trying it out


----------



## mike41

Mine came today,thanks for setting this up,and the sweets 👍


----------



## Kabel88

Does it only fit for the DAS pro or could you also fit it on Meguiars G220 v2?


----------



## ColinG

Mine also arrived today, it looks well made. Thanks again.


----------



## Spinonit

Got mine today too, thanks :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182

Just fitted mine, the weight difference is surprising 

My god it is so much better! Well chuffed 👌


----------



## shl-kelso

Thanks from me too for sorting this out .

My kids soon attacked the popping candy, and I'm hoping to get some time at the weekend to give the DA a try with the new addition


----------



## Ia79

Thanks from me too. Can't wait to give it a go this weekend.


----------



## Sparkycasual

Suspal,

received mine yesterday thank-you and look forward to trying it out this weekend.
However, I have also received a second one this morning.
Can you pm me your address and I will return it promptly.
Either that, or pm me the address of who has not had one, and I will send it directly.
Thanks


----------



## sideswipe

Recieved minemany thanks ,cannot wait to have a play this weekend..:buffer:


----------



## Jack

Picked mine up today, thanks for the Fizz Wiz


----------



## Ammo_B

Just wondering if mine has be dispatched yet?


----------



## suspal

Ammo_B said:


> Just wondering if mine has be dispatched yet?


Yes mate thursday PM'd you the tracking number.:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Received mine today. Cheers bro.


----------



## saul

Have to wait until I get home to find out...


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Got mine, thanks Suspal


----------



## rhinoman

Got mine too, cheers.


----------



## saul

me too.. cheers!!


----------



## dings

Got mine too thanks suspal


----------



## Jeli

Got mine yesterday along with the fizz! 

Big thank you to Suspal for taking his time to sort this out for us all.


----------



## TopTrainer

No sign of mine yet.

Looks like postman left a card clearly requires a signiture

Thanks suspal collected from post office this morning great job mate.


----------



## Kimo

Arrived thanks sus


----------



## gillywig2

I forgot about this. 
It took me a good while to figure out what on earth this was when I opened the package:wall:
Loved the popping candy 
Thanks


----------



## Imran

Got mine thanks


----------



## sludge59

sistersvisions said:


> Received mine today..thanks for sorting this out for us..
> One question..when you take the old one off..there a little rubber thing that sat in the groove, as the new one does not have a groove to accomodate this, I presume you just screw the new one down on top of it. Would this be correct??


Collected mine on Saturday but not had chance to fit it yet. Is it just a straight swap or is this groove / rubber relevant?


----------



## suspal

I used the washers.


----------



## saul

oops, will put washers on!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

sludge59 said:


> Collected mine on Saturday but not had chance to fit it yet. Is it just a straight swap or is this groove / rubber relevant?


Groove/rubber? I only got the weight.


----------



## hobbs182

Took my old weight out and I had two springs in mine under the screws that act as washers, I used them in the replacement weight,

Dunno if that helps anyone


----------



## sistersvisions

AndyA4TDI said:


> Groove/rubber? I only got the weight.


was under the weight on my machine when i removed the old weight..:thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

looks interesting


----------



## slimjim

Have posts been deleted?


----------



## sistersvisions

slimjim said:


> Have posts been deleted?


I thought that too....


----------



## saul

seem to be...


----------



## Mk3Brick

sistersvisions said:


> I thought that too....


Yeah that post has been deleted.


----------



## Dougnorwich

censorship

its like living back in cold war russia :lol:


----------



## Vsti

Mine arrived today a long with the fizz. Will fit it to my polisher on friday. 
Big Thanks to Suspal for making that happen.


----------



## -Kev-

Dougnorwich said:


> censorship
> 
> its like living back in cold war russia :lol:


In case anyone is wondering, any posts in this thread that have been deleted, have been deleted by the person that made that post, none have been deleted by admin or moderators.


----------



## J4KE45

Got mine with the Fizz, received 2 by mistake I assume, suspal, anyone you want me to send it too? (Sorry, misses came in and i was eating the fizz, couldn't not give her a packet!)


----------



## fatdazza

-Kev- said:


> In case anyone is wondering, any posts in this thread that have been deleted, have been deleted by the person that made that post, none have been deleted by admin or moderators.


Can us mere mortals delete our own posts? I thought we could only edit them?


----------



## suspal

Lads please don't ruin the thread.thanks


----------



## Dougnorwich

Got mine haven't fitted it yet, I think Mr sU.S. has done us all proud well done mate.....if it's anything like the YouTube video I'll be very happy

Not sure how you got the idea but hey I'm not complaining


----------



## suspal

Guys the one in the video was even lighter just we made our one slightly heavier,as we felt it worked better throughout the spectrum,backing plates and pads used will also contribute to reducing the vibration,granted it won't be as smooth as a rotary or bigfoot and the like's but it made the machine more bearable to use. HtH.


----------



## Dougnorwich

What's it like with the smaller spot pads sus just as good


----------



## suspal

I found it to be yes.


----------



## Dougnorwich

That's good enough for me then  looking forward to trying it

I only asked as I plan to do my motorbike panels over the next few weeks


----------



## RobDom

I was asked to delete my posts. If anyone wants to know what I said feel free to PM me.  People need to fit these and try it for themselves, make up their own minds and report their findings.


----------



## slimjim

RobDom said:


> I was asked to delete my posts. If anyone wants to know what I said feel free to PM me.


P.M. Sent :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

To be fair I'm not bothered, if I had a problem I'd be using the pm system to sort this out rather than airing in public.....


----------



## Kash-Jnr

I've bloody misplaced mine, need to find it and get it fitted asap!


----------



## nokia

Any left?


----------



## moosh

All this weight will do is reduce the displacement and the DA will become more a polisher than a DA because it's no longer off balance which is what causes the vibration. Remove the original weight and it won't vibrate it will rotate like a polisher :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

moosh said:


> All this weight will do is reduce the displacement and the DA will become more a polisher than a DA because it's no longer off balance which is what causes the vibration. Remove the original weight and it won't vibrate it will rotate like a polisher :thumb:


its the exact opposite dude, remove the weight it will barely spin, just oscillate. The spinning is caused by the weight, the oscillation by the machine

If people try the large backing plate and say a 6.5" lc pad, you will find the machine runs much much smoother that way. In theory this weight should take the machine to that same level, but on the standard size backing plate. It will also help with the spot pad, BUT that will still feel quite jerky in comparison to the 5"


----------



## moosh

stangalang said:


> its the exact opposite dude, remove the weight it will barely spin, just oscillate. The spinning is caused by the weight, the oscillation by the machine
> 
> If people try the large backing plate and say a 6.5" lc pad, you will find the machine runs much much smoother that way. In theory this weight should take the machine to that same level, but on the standard size backing plate. It will also help with the spot pad, BUT that will still feel quite jerky in comparison to the 5"


I've used DA's for 15-20 years dude albeit more air than electric and the above is the case on the Air ones I've not actually tried the electric but I assume they are the same. I assume the weight would bout excess load on the motor?


----------



## stangalang

moosh said:


> I've used DA's for 15-20 years dude albeit more air than electric and the above is the case on the Air ones I've not actually tried the electric but I assume they are the same. I assume the weight would bout excess load on the motor?


A da/random orbital oscillates by design and spins by accident (due to the weight). A true da does both, but is geared so is without weight. The air tools I've used are the same, remove the weight and they don't just spin like a rotary, they just oscillate. They couldn't ever mimic a rotary as they are direct drive too and don't use a counter weight at all.

However, and I'm assuming this will be true of the tools you have/are using. The throw is minuscule in comparison to these machines, air sanders can be as small as 0.5mm where as these are 6mm upto like 21mm. 0.5mm will feel very much like no throw at all i would think with a small weight on so that could explain it?


----------



## moosh

stangalang said:


> A da/random orbital oscillates by design and spins by accident (due to the weight). A true da does both, but is geared so is without weight. The air tools I've used are the same, remove the weight and they don't just spin like a rotary, they just oscillate. They couldn't ever mimic a rotary as they are direct drive too and don't use a counter weight at all.
> 
> However, and I'm assuming this will be true of the tools you have/are using. The throw is minuscule in comparison to these machines, air sanders can be as small as 0.5mm where as these are 6mm upto like 21mm. 0.5mm will feel very much like no throw at all i would think with a small weight on so that could explain it?


I'll test that theory out mate and get back to you, I've got every type in air and electric, remove the weight and they spin central like a rotary with out throw. When sanding which is what they were originally fall with the weight not the pig tails are apparent, remove the weight and it will sand like a grinder and show no pig tails. I'll have a peek at them tomorrow night out of interest. The air DA I use is a rupes but not the latest model of polisher it is the original type sander.


----------



## stangalang

moosh said:


> I'll test that theory out mate and get back to you, I've got every type in air and electric, remove the weight and they spin central like a rotary with out throw. When sanding which is what they were originally fall with the weight not the pig tails are apparent, remove the weight and it will sand like a grinder and show no pig tails. I'll have a peek at them tomorrow night out of interest. The air DA I use is a rupes but not the latest model of polisher it is the original type sander.


End of the day moosh, if the weight makes it spin, and you remove the weight, its not then going to ONLY spin like a rotary is it. Its going to, essentially, not spin at all as you are simply left with the throw of the oscillation, right? Even my rotex, which i can lock the spindle on thus making it a sander, appears to be rotating due to the short throw, but if you put a white pad on and a black mark at one side of the pad you will see it literally is not spinning, just oscillating uber quick with a very short throw


----------



## RobDom

This is what happens, even with very light pressure on the machine it doesn't spin, the head just stops and vibrates - rendering the machine useless. I'm not going to supress my findings any longer. Other people have found the same. I've been using DA's for over 10 years so I know what works and what doesn't. If people can't handle the truth then tough.

The promise was 'vastly reduced vibrations' - this is not the case and it also renders the machine useless as it stops spinning very easily.

I have sent mine back for a refund.


----------



## GLN

Has anyone else fitted these, I've just fitted mine and used it with a 5 inch backing plate and it actually made the vibrations worse ?


----------



## Reflectology

Not one for tittle tattle and I havent exactly read the thread as I am not best placed to comment on a product I neither have nor would use purely because I primarily use Rotary or Rotex, I am also unaware of any comments made in private messages or any made on here but I received a phone call from Suspal on Friday regarding this and if I am honest i feel that on a different timescale responses between all parties may have been totally different, now I am not interfering with the thread and opinions are key to success or failure of a product or item of equipment. however Sus is not in the best place health wise and that is what is important between he and whoever else knows him, he is a decent and honest fella who I believe was only trying to help by doing this, yes opinions count but so does the health of fellow detailers, hobbyists or anyone else who frequents not only this but other sites, a little sensitivity in a thread that may have gotten a little heated at somepoint wouldnt be too far out of reach i dont think.

As I said I havent read all the thread and i am going on what I have been told about for the majority but what I have read in small doses could be seen by a few as being non constructive and just plain arrogant towards someone who is just trying to help.

I say give anyone a chance at improving upon things but constructive criticism is far better than non constructive criticism.

Hope you get well Soon Suspal.


----------



## slimjim

It would have been better if Suspal had got some samples and handed them out for folk to try rather than a massive group buy. There is so many variations of the Das6 I had my doubts how it would work. But this is great in hindsight.
The problem now a lot of people are trying to offload them so I can only see the problem getting worse. 
I know Suspal has offered money back on these so maybe Detailing World could help him out due to his ill health.


----------



## RobDom

I fully understand what is being said but you can't ask people not to comment if they're not happy with the product or it doesn't work. I agree with slimjim in that samples should have been tried out by various people before trying sell tons of them.


----------



## Kimo

Has anyone had a refund then? 

Listed mine for sale after by being happy but got no interest, probably due to people seeing the feedback :lol:

I did comment to sus on one of the first days I received it and found it wasn't much use tbh


----------



## hobbs182

So do we know what das 6 they properly work with or not? Fitted mine and seemed to reduce the vibrations massively but that being said I've not put pad to paint yet so can't comment


----------



## mike41

hobbs182 said:


> So do we know what das 6 they properly work with or not? Fitted mine and seemed to reduce the vibrations massively but that being said I've not put pad to paint yet so can't comment


Same here,was all set yesterday but rain stopped play :wall:

Mike


----------



## AndyA4TDI

It is such a shame this has happened, Suspal clearly arranged this group buy with the very best of intentions. Most of those who purchased one probably won't be doing any machining until Spring,so it could be some time before the full extent of the problem is known.


Even if mine proves to be useless, I won't be seeking a refund, Suspal needs to look after himself health wise, rather than be worrying about this. Just my thoughts


----------



## Kimo

hobbs182 said:


> So do we know what das 6 they properly work with or not? Fitted mine and seemed to reduce the vibrations massively but that being said I've not put pad to paint yet so can't comment


Mine was fine until I started machining then it just felt horrid

Same as rob mine cuts out when you put pressure on

I understand and have sympathy for sus's health but end of the day there is more than just him involved in it all and also there's £1000 worth of kit that people have paid for here so where's the happy medium in it all?


----------



## Spoony

Unfortunately having fitted it now myself it doesn't help vibrations and feels like it hinders the performance of the machine. Thankfully it's not my main machine, I've got a Rolex also wish I'll use. Just a bit disappointing I guess. 

It's just the way it worked out. I'm sure sus will get back to us all when he's feeling s bit better. Get well soon sus.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Hear hear....no rush sus get yourself well first


----------



## Karl woods

I have also found this made the polisher unusable due to the vibration . Seems like a different vibration than that of the standard machine . Which is a shame because the idea was great .
Anybody who tried one in development what pads and backing plate were they tested on as there maybe a simple fix .


----------



## rhinoman

I concur with much of whats said. Supal, your health is most important, worry about the rest later.

To the bleaters, it was only £20, we've all wasted far more than that on this hobby for a small improvement and then found that the latest greatest potion doesn't live up to the hype. I'm sure this had only best intention over marketing so let it go.

Equally, Suspal's standing on the forum is not new (older than me) and I'm also sure that if he said it worked it did. So what exact device and pads was he using to think this was better than standard?

Just for the record I haven't tried mine yet.


----------



## Jeli

Not the game changer I was expecting. It does seem to be worse with vibration.

Not that bothered tho. I've made worse purchases for much more money involved.


----------



## saul

Jeli said:


> Not the game changer I was expecting. It does seem to be worse with vibration.
> 
> Not that bothered tho. I've made worse purchases for much more money involved.


+1 Can't see me asking for refund. You win some you loose some. That's the name of the game.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Completely off topic, but those who have a das6 and saying its cutting out soon as pressure is applied, have you actually taken the unit apart? Only saying as mine done the exact same thing working fine one minute, I changed backing pads, then i got a lot of noise but no action!, I took the head off and pulled out the drive assembly only to find the nut at the bottom of the small chamfered drive sprocket had worked itself loose by about 1/4 turn, making the small chamfered drive sprocket loose on the shaft giving no friction. I tightened it up and hey presto all is fine again,, 

Word of warning though, make sure the brushes are pressed back in otherwise pushing the assembly back in will snap them off!!


----------



## Kimo

DLGWRX02 said:


> Completely off topic, but those who have a das6 and saying its cutting out soon as pressure is applied, have you actually taken the unit apart? Only saying as mine done the exact same thing working fine one minute, I changed backing pads, then i got a lot of noise but no action!, I took the head off and pulled out the drive assembly only to find the nut at the bottom of the small chamfered drive sprocket had worked itself loose by about 1/4 turn, making the small chamfered drive sprocket loose on the shaft giving no friction. I tightened it up and hey presto all is fine again,,
> 
> Word of warning though, make sure the brushes are pressed back in otherwise pushing the assembly back in will snap them off!!


Well it worked fine on a panel with the old weight, put the new weight in and had issues, put the old one back in and it's 100% again

That was my findings


----------



## Andyrat85

I've not had a problem with it, done my whole car using various green and while hex logic pads, and also used a black waffle finishing pad.

I found if using the correct pressure it doesn't bog down, after all it's a machine that should be doing the work for you. You need very little pressure to make a machine work effectively around 5-10lb's I think.

Just my findings on the matter, try adjusting your technique , if not class it like any other product you buy some will like it some won't


----------



## chrisgreen

Kimo73 said:


> Well it worked fine on a panel with the old weight, put the new weight in and had issues, put the old one back in and it's 100% again
> 
> That was my findings


Finally got to try mine today - had exactly the same experience. New weight just ruined the machine, switched back to the original and all was well again.

A shame, but it was well worth a try. Always viewed this as experimental so not fussed.


----------



## Kerr

As soon as I seen this design, I really couldn't understand how it was going to work. 

Sad to see the outcome of this and the fact so many have been sold before the obvious result was found. It should never have got to the stage of selling them on the forum. 

Surprised to see so many guys taking it so lightly and happy to write off the £20. 

I guess it's because it is a respected forum member at the centre of this that people have let this go? I know in real life if I bought a defective product for £20, I'd expect a refund. 

I must admit the silence from all corners is a bit strange. Some guys in the past have been hung, drawn and quartered for poor sales and pressurised to resolve the issue. This has just slid off the forum with nobody wanting to say anything. 

Playing the devil's advocate.......

Although it sounds harsh, it sets a precedent to other sellers. It's not fair to let some off and be ok for others to sell items not fit for purpose.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Who is responsible for manufacturing this product?


----------



## sistersvisions

DJ X-Ray said:


> Who is responsible for manufacturing this product?





suspal said:


> *After speaking to DW admin and gaining approval I'm happy to in conjunction with Alfred aka Mr ADS,introduce a counterweight that vadtly reduces vibration on the Das6 + pro. *


I always thought it was Alfred, going by the first post..


----------



## Kimo

sistersvisions said:


> I always thought it was Alfred, going by the first post..


That's the annoying thing

People happy to write off the £20 because of sus's Ill health, but it's not even his problem. All he done was arrange the GB. Why are ADS staying so quiet about it? They're the ones to manufacture the useless product and happily take the money but put the pressure on sus now it's all gone wrong


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Kimo73 said:


> That's the annoying thing
> 
> People happy to write off the £20 because of sus's Ill health, but it's not even his problem. All he done was arrange the GB. Why are ADS staying so quiet about it? They're the ones to manufacture the useless product and happily take the money but put the pressure on sus now it's all gone wrong


When I posted my initial post it was based entirely on not wanting to cause Suspal any upset, but this is a very good point, is Suspal being the one sacrificed here?

Who made this and put Suspal in this position? I purchased this due to arthritis and simply wanted to limit the vibrations.


----------



## sistersvisions

Prehaps the DW admin can let us know as the ok'd the group buy?


----------



## muzzer

Has anyone thought that maybe ADS are trying to find out why the prototype worked but the production version hasn't worked for so many? For me if you have a problem and want your money back, pm Alfred and raise the subject with him, suspal really does not need this right now.


----------



## sistersvisions

muzzer42 said:


> Has anyone thought that maybe ADS are trying to find out why the prototype worked but the production version hasn't worked for so many? For me if you have a problem and want your money back, pm Alfred and raise the subject with him, suspal really does not need this right now.


Prehaps he would like to post on here and keep us informed then if thats the case...:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Who, suspal?? His health is really not very good at the minute and is probably trying to cope with that more than anything else.


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Who, suspal?? His health is really not very good at the minute and is probably trying to cope with that more than anything else.


I think he means Alfred

Ie the person who sorted out the making of the product which has in effect Put the pressure onto sus when it really shouldn't have done


----------



## stangalang

Guys just been informed about the u turn on this thread. Just to confirm, this is NOT and ads product. My understanding is suspal had a counter weight that had transformed his da in use, and when alfred tried it at wax stock wanted one for himself. So instead of buying had a local engineering company manufacture them, and even refined further. But clearly this is not peoples findings on here. 

Although I'm struggling to get hold of him, i understand off here he is poorly again, i would be amazed if unhappy users were not going to get a refund? End of the day, if you've bought a product that didn't work, then he has bought a product that didn't work and everyone needs to return it to whom they bought it off to get to the bottom of it. 

Again i cant confirm as i didn't organise or sell, but knowing sus he won't want people A) unhappy or B) thinking bad of him


----------



## Kimo

Not an ADS product but Alfred sorted out the 'further refinement' which is what has made the product useless

Therefore, all I'm saying is that the pressure shouldn't be on Sus as all he has done is a good deed of sorting out the GB

Is that correct?


----------



## Dougnorwich

stangalang said:


> Guys just been informed about the u turn on this thread. Just to confirm, this is NOT and ads product. My understanding is suspal had a counter weight that had transformed his da in use, and when alfred tried it at wax stock wanted one for himself. So instead of buying had a local engineering company manufacture them, and even refined further. But clearly this is not peoples findings on here.
> 
> Although I'm struggling to get hold of him, i understand off here he is poorly again, i would be amazed if unhappy users were not going to get a refund? End of the day, if you've bought a product that didn't work, then he has bought a product that didn't work and everyone needs to return it to whom they bought it off to get to the bottom of it.
> 
> Again i cant confirm as i didn't organise or sell, but knowing sus he won't want people A) unhappy or B) thinking bad of him


I bought mine off suspal, but I don't want him out of pocket for trying to do the right thing.....so I'll only be sending mine for a refund if I am 100% sure that sus or anyone else is not going to be out of pocket in this


----------



## stangalang

Kimo73 said:


> Not an ADS product but Alfred sorted out the 'further refinement' which is what has made the product useless
> 
> Therefore, all I'm saying is that the pressure shouldn't be on Sus as all he has done is a good deed of sorting out the GB
> 
> Is that correct?


Not quite no. Suspal arranged and sold it on here so i DO understand why some are restless. And they have a right to direct it at him in the same way when i sell a product that arrives damaged, although it isn't my fault, its my duty to deal with it appropriately. That said i wouldn't expect anger directed toward me as I'm just reselling a product, i 100% agree there
All I'm trying to instill is I'm sure it will be dealt with appropriately, once suspals health improves, he isn't leaving people wondering on purpose. That said, if i can reach him and discus things maybe it can be sorted sooner. This i cant guarantee though

£20 or £2000 should be of no consequence, he will deal with it full stop i assure everyone as he did it with the best intentions and only wants people happy

HTH everyone


----------



## 182_Blue

fatdazza said:


> Can us mere mortals delete our own posts? I thought we could only edit them?


I can confirm that only the posters have deleted their own posts, no Admin or mods have touched the thread (any deleted thread/post is still visible by me and it also tells me who deleted them) , if your unsure if it's possible try and delete your own post in this thread.

I would also like to add that not a single person has reported this thread or contacted a member of the forum staff with regards to issues over the purchase or use of the item. 
If proof is needed


----------



## Kerr

stangalang said:


> Not quite no. Suspal arranged and sold it on here so i DO understand why some are restless. And they have a right to direct it at him in the same way when i sell a product that arrives damaged, although it isn't my fault, its my duty to deal with it appropriately. That said i wouldn't expect anger directed toward me as I'm just reselling a product, i 100% agree there
> All I'm trying to instill is I'm sure it will be dealt with appropriately, once suspals health improves, he isn't leaving people wondering on purpose. That said, if i can reach him and discus things maybe it can be sorted sooner. This i cant guarantee though
> 
> £20 or £2000 should be of no consequence, he will deal with it full stop i assure everyone as he did it with the best intentions and only wants people happy
> 
> HTH everyone


Reading through the thread, it reads as if quite a few people were active in the scenario.

Suspal actually says in his opening post that the counterweight was in conjunction with ADS, and after gaining clearance by DW admin, was allowed to sell the product here. It is in bold letters to stand out on the opening post.

Even before orders were placed it seems that, representing ADS, you were part of the deal as you were advising on orders, cost and promoting the product.

If a DIYer started off saying I found this product that works great on my DA only, would DW admin have allowed a group buy for the product and would it have sold £1000 worth in a few days?

I would say the answer would be no on both accounts. We know that DW are usually quite strict on sales on the forum.

Testing a weight on his DA and having his opinion only wouldn't be enough to persuade people to buy it.

Or have people been duped, as the way this thread reads is Suspal had an idea, that was backed, refined and tested by a recognised company before it made it to sale, then approved by DW admin to be allowed to sell to members.

Suspal actually goes as far as thanking people on a personal level saying it wouldn't have been possible for the parts to be made without the help of various people.

I'm guessing you guys know a lot more behind the scenes, but we've gone from a very active thread pushing through the sale of the item, £1000 taken from members, defending the operation of the weight, then now it has gone pear shaped everyone is now hiding behind Suspal and his illness.

There is a lot that isn't quite sitting right when you read this thread and how it has all come about.


----------



## Kimo

Kerr said:


> Reading through the thread, it reads as if quite a few people were active in the scenario.
> 
> Suspal actually says in his opening post that the counterweight was in conjunction with ADS, and after gaining clearance by DW admin, was allowed to sell the product here.
> 
> Even before orders were placed it seems that, representing ADS, you were part of the deal as you were advising on orders, cost and promoting the product.
> 
> If a DIYer started off saying I found this product that works great on my DA only, would DW admin have allowed a group buy for the product and would it have sold £1000 worth in a few days?
> 
> I would say the answer would be no on both accounts. We know that DW are usually quite strict on sales on the forum.
> 
> Testing a weight on his DA and having his opinion only wouldn't be enough to persuade people to buy it.
> 
> Or have people been duped, as the way this thread reads is Suspal had an idea, that was backed, refined and tested by a recognised company before it made it to sale, then approved by DW admin to be allowed to sell to members.
> 
> Suspal actually goes as far as thanking people on a personal level saying it wouldn't have been possible for the parts to be made without the help of various people.
> 
> I'm guessing you guys know a lot more behind the scenes, but we've gone from a very active thread pushing through the sale of the item, £1000 taken from members, defending the operation of the weight, then now it has gone pear shaped everyone is now hiding behind Suspal and his illness.
> 
> There is a lot that isn't quite sitting right when you read this thread and how it has all come about.


Amen.


----------



## RobDom

Fully agree with the above, when I voiced my opinion I was told by Suspal to delete my comments and I'd get a refund. This is very wrong, why should the truth be hidden? I told everyone they didn't work and was told to be quiet, I was using the DA wrong (seriously?) or people didn't want to know the truth. Is Suspal is hiding behind a fake illness hoping this will all go away? If he's genuinely ill then fair enough I hope he gets better, seems more than a coincidence given the timing though. 2 grand of people's money is not just the odd £20 here and there.


----------



## stangalang

Kerr said:


> Reading through the thread, it reads as if quite a few people were active in the scenario.
> 
> Suspal actually says in his opening post that the counterweight was in conjunction with ADS, and after gaining clearance by DW admin, was allowed to sell the product here. It is in bold letters to stand out on the opening post.
> 
> Even before orders were placed it seems that, representing ADS, you were part of the deal as you were advising on orders, cost and promoting the product.
> 
> If a DIYer started off saying I found this product that works great on my DA only, would DW admin have allowed a group buy for the product and would it have sold £1000 worth in a few days?
> 
> I would say the answer would be no on both accounts. We know that DW are usually quite strict on sales on the forum.
> 
> Testing a weight on his DA and having his opinion only wouldn't be enough to persuade people to buy it.
> 
> Or have people been duped, as the way this thread reads is Suspal had an idea, that was backed, refined and tested by a recognised company before it made it to sale, then approved by DW admin to be allowed to sell to members.
> 
> Suspal actually goes as far as thanking people on a personal level saying it wouldn't have been possible for the parts to be made without the help of various people.
> 
> I'm guessing you guys know a lot more behind the scenes, but we've gone from a very active thread pushing through the sale of the item, £1000 taken from members, defending the operation of the weight, then now it has gone pear shaped everyone is now hiding behind Suspal and his illness.
> 
> There is a lot that isn't quite sitting right when you read this thread and how it has all come about.


Nothing to do with me kerr. He thanked me as he wanted help regarding postage and did i think it was a nice touch to add a sweet in with the package, he wanted to impress people. I simply added my thoughts. But being the person he is, he wanted others around him to take some credit where it wasn't due, this is just his way. Its in conjunction with ads due to alfred having an engineer contact who offered his assistance to suspal, thats alfreds way, always trying to help. 
It isn't an ads product in the way of it isn't stamped with ads, it isn't in an ads package, it isn't for sale on ads websites, and alfred didn't design this himself.

Nobody has, as far as i can tell, been duped. And nobody, at least i hope, is going to be ripped off. It was a working piece that by all accounts had great results on multiple machines. What exactly has happened i can not say, much like everyone else here. But i think its fair to say that it IS a mistake and a long standing member didn't conspire with forum moderators to rip people off

Again, until i can speak with him i can only make assumptions on his behalf, much like everyone else seems to be doing. Even though this is not my thread, nor my problem, i will endeavour to help unhappy users out if i can get a resolution. Unless this in some way offends people too?


----------



## 182_Blue

Who has suggested that forum staff had conspired with suspal to rip people off!!, i must have missed it, please show me who suggested it, i dont know who authorised the GB but the rules are clear and I assume whoever authorised it ensured the rules had been followed.



> Group Buys
> Permission must always be sought from a moderator before commencing a Group Buy. If what you propose to buy clashes with what an approved trader sells then it is unlikely you will be given permission.
> The Group Buy organiser is to supply DW with their full name, address and contact details BEFORE being allowed to organise a Group Buy.
> The Group Buy organiser is to have a minimum post count of 200 posts
> The Group Buy organiser is to have a minimum duration of 3 months membership
> The Group Buy description must clearly contain a FINAL price, including shipping and a timescale be provided for guidance (this is always difficult, as it does change give or take, but people need to know what timescales they're looking at)
> Group Buys's must not exceed 65 days, to allow for paypal disputes to be opened, credit card charge backs issued etc
> charge backs issued etc
> DW Group buys are run by members and whilst we will try to help if there is a disput we DW accept no responsibility (legal or otherwise) for any transactions.





stangalang said:


> Nothing to do with me kerr. He thanked me as he wanted help regarding postage and did i think it was a nice touch to add a sweet in with the package, he wanted to impress people. I simply added my thoughts. But being the person he is, he wanted others around him to take some credit where it wasn't due, this is just his way. Its in conjunction with ads due to alfred having an engineer contact who offered his assistance to suspal, thats alfreds way, always trying to help.
> It isn't an ads product in the way of it isn't stamped with ads, it isn't in an ads package, it isn't for sale on ads websites, and alfred didn't design this himself.
> 
> Nobody has, as far as i can tell, been duped. And nobody, at least i hope, is going to be ripped off. It was a working piece that by all accounts had great results on multiple machines. What exactly has happened i can not say, much like everyone else here. But i think its fair to say that it IS a mistake and a long standing member didn't conspire with forum moderators to rip people off
> 
> Again, until i can speak with him i can only make assumptions on his behalf, much like everyone else seems to be doing. Even though this is not my thread, nor my problem, i will endeavour to help unhappy users out if i can get a resolution. Unless this in some way offends people too?


----------



## stangalang

Shaun said:


> Who has suggested that forum staff had conspired with suspal to rip people off!!, i must have missed it, please show me who suggested it, i dont know who authorised the GB but the rules are clear and I assume whoever authorised it ensured the rules had been followed.


People seem to think that its suspect the thread was cleared shaun. And that suspals illness is made up. As per my first post, i think its fair people want a refund if the tool they have bought is not performing. But blaming moderators for clearing a bad thread, and suspal for "faking" an illness is a little out there imo.

Also that some know more than they are letting on is out of order. This is not a conspiracy, its an unfortunate chain of events as far as i can tell from the outside


----------



## 182_Blue

Thanks, well as the rules suggest GB are run by members for members, they have nothing to do with DW or its staff (unless it was a staff member running the actual GB), we can try to help resolve the issue if people contact us to and ask (as yet nobody has as far as i am aware), if i am honest today is the first time I have ever seen this thread and that was because Kev pointed it out to me.


----------



## muzzer

I'm going to walk away from this one as i dont want to make things worse or start an argument but as i class suspal as a good friend, then claiming his illness is an excusr to hide behind is below the belt.


----------



## Kerr

muzzer42 said:


> I'm going to walk away from this one as i dont want to make things worse or start an argument but as i class suspal as a good friend, then claiming his illness is an excusr to hide behind is below the belt.


Nobody has actually said that. Let's get that clear before things get twisted and goes off topic becoming personal.

I remember in the past that Suspal mentioned he was ill. I'm not doubting that one little bit.

In my post you'll see that I mention that it seemed that other parties were involved bringing this product to the market.

As I said the original post clearly highlights the product was in *conjunction* with ADS then says this would never have happened without others.

Stangalang has cleared up that nobody else had any real involvement in this product. However if you read this thread fully, it doesn't look like that at all. The thread is misleading if that is the case as it's clearly not what Suspal has said through this thread.

What I said was it seemed they were happy to stand out before the problems came to light. Now Suspal is ill again, it appeared everyone just went quiet. As explained Suspal might have valid reason for going quiet, but others could have said something. However as cleared up, it seems only Suspal was responsible.

I hope Suspal is ok and doubt anyone will wish anything otherwise.

You do have to see why people would ask the question though?

He's put in a fair amount of effort to organise this group buy after being active on here for years, now that it had gone wrong he has gone quiet.

It could be coincidental timing, but there is a problem to be solved and it did seem that more than just Suspal was involved.

It is now a messy situation as it is a respected member and people are feeling guilty because he is ill.

I was trying to speak on his behalf pointing out that numerous people were involved, then jumped ship when it went wrong. That's exactly how this thread reads.

Now it seems how this thread reads, isn't how it really was.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Spot on Kerr.


----------



## wylie coyote

I really hate the witch hunts that start on here, including people giving input who didn't actually buy one! 
I've been away so haven't tried mine yet but I do note that andyrat85 did post (when these were only expressions of interest) to say he'd tried the counterweight and experienced the improvement. 
Ok so there are a few who bought them who didn't like them, fair enough. But there are many who have not yet commented.
Has anyone considered that perhaps there is a manufacturing defect or it has been incorrectly machined?
I for one will be keeping quiet until more facts are known. Some of the accusations and insinuations on here are a disgrace.


----------



## Mk3Brick

I'm gonna wait for Suspal.


----------



## RobDom

Nobody has actually directly accused Suspal or anyone else of doing anything deliberately underhanded or wrong - it's more the lack of response, support, confusion, whatever you want to call it. When things go pear-shaped people just want answers (have they been machined wrongly, wrong weight, did they ever work?), and if the person who arranged it all suddenly goes quiet after collecting 2 grand then you can't help but wonder what is going on - it's only human nature.

I'm sure it will all get sorted. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

RobDom said:


> Nobody has actually directly accused Suspal or anyone else of doing anything deliberately underhanded or wrong - it's more the lack of response, support, confusion, whatever you want to call it. When things go pear-shaped people just want answers (have they been machined wrongly, wrong weight, did they ever work?), and if the person who arranged it all suddenly goes quiet after collecting 2 grand then you can't help but wonder what is going on - it's only human nature.
> 
> I'm sure it will all get sorted. :thumb:


Very true

One thing that did catch my eye was that Alfred used Sus old counterweight and 'refined it further'. I can't help but think 'if it ain't broke, don't try and fix it' as seems to have happened

Maybe if an exact replica was made it wouldn't have happened :/


----------



## Kerr

wylie coyote said:


> I really hate the witch hunts that start on here, including people giving input who didn't actually buy one!
> I've been away so haven't tried mine yet but I do note that andyrat85 did post (when these were only expressions of interest) to say he'd tried the counterweight and experienced the improvement.
> Ok so there are a few who bought them who didn't like them, fair enough. But there are many who have not yet commented.
> Has anyone considered that perhaps there is a manufacturing defect or it has been incorrectly machined?
> I for one will be keeping quiet until more facts are known. Some of the accusations and insinuations on here are a disgrace.


What I really hate on here is too many people hold grudges and as they disagree in one thread, the other person automatically feels they need to contest an argument in an unrelated thread rather than staying on topic.

You'll get thanks for your post from the usual people for the same reason.

You fight your point as people haven't tried one, yet you haven't tried your one either. So effectively your opinion is every bit as invalid.

I read this thread with interest as I have a DA and didn't respond at the time the thread was running. I did nearly post it would never work when I first read the thread.

A few people have been posting, and mentioning things off here, I just posted my impartial summary which I don't think was unfair in the slightest. It was a basic summary of what had happened and what people were thinking.

Have you read the feedback given on here on other sections of the forum? A parcel just a day or two late can lead to lengthy heated posts. People have actually been pretty fair here.

There is no actual witch hunt as you put it. Quite a few people have highlighted their unhappiness with the product, some were asked to remove their feedback and stay quiet, which they did.

It has now been a couple of weeks since issues were raised and it looks like most people are willing to show patience, where as the normal standard on here is everything has to happen yesterday.

We really swing from extreme to extreme on here with zero consistency and people only able to read what they want to extract.

As I say I though my post was a fair summary of the thread in general. I don't feel I've said anything unfair.

I responded when it was said people accusing Suspal on using his illness to hide.

Nobody actually directly said that at all. It wasn't even an insinuation, it was a question.

I'm sure you can concede that it could look a bit odd given the specific timing given the build up in this thread?

To now claim it is a witch hunt is beyond exaggeration.

I wish I hadn't make my original post now as people are making mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## k9vnd

This thread needs to be closed by admin until they can find a resolvement, otherwise those that are unhappy simply need to return the item and gain a refund via paypal.


----------



## saul

Kimo73 said:


> Very true
> 
> One thing that did catch my eye was that Alfred used Sus old counterweight and 'refined it further'. I can't help but think 'if it ain't broke, don't try and fix it' as seems to have happened
> 
> Maybe if an exact replica was made it wouldn't have happened :/


This is what ran through my mind straight away.


----------



## 182_Blue

I will leave the thread open, but so as not to fill it up with random opinions of people who never purchased the item I request that only people who are directly involved (I.e have purchased or created the item involved) post in the thread, random opinions will be removed. 

I will also point out again that not a single person has reported an issue or asked for any help with regards to the return of this item.


----------



## Dougnorwich

I reckon we are all waiting for someone to come up with a solution buddy


----------



## Reflectology

RobDom said:


> Fully agree with the above, when I voiced my opinion I was told by Suspal to delete my comments and I'd get a refund. This is very wrong, why should the truth be hidden? I told everyone they didn't work and was told to be quiet, I was using the DA wrong (seriously?) or people didn't want to know the truth. *Is Suspal is hiding behind a fake illness hoping this will all go away? If he's genuinely ill then fair enough I hope he gets better, seems more than a coincidence given the timing though.* 2 grand of people's money is not just the odd £20 here and there.


I would strongly suggest you retract these comments Rob, now i am not here to defend any product useless or not but these comments are bang out of order, Sus has in the past been seriously ill and has recently had a relapse and truthfully I would have expected a little more respect from a fellow professional and to even suggest such a thing is quite demeaning.


----------



## 182_Blue

In case anyone missed my post! 

I will leave the thread open, but so as not to fill it up with random opinions of people who never purchased the item I request that only people who are directly involved (I.e have purchased or created the item involved) post in the thread, random opinions will be removed. 

I will also point out again that not a single person has reported an issue or asked for any help with regards to the return of this item.


----------



## Reflectology

I did read your post Shaun as i read the others and i fully respect your actions on it, but to speak of someone health in that manner is completely wrong, now delete my post if you like but that doesnt exactly show support to Sus when you allow bad mouthing of his illness because what was posted was not about the product, more of a direct attack on Sus.


----------



## 182_Blue

Yes I see that hence I didn't just delete your post, I want to leave the thread open but I want it to stay on topic and not get out of hand and to be about the actual issue and by people actually involved. 
We are trying not to remove people's posts as that causes more suspicion or bad feeling, we just can't please everyone.

Anyway from here on we will be on topic, relevant and respectful, any other posts after this will be removed.


----------



## 182_Blue

Dougnorwich said:


> I reckon we are all waiting for someone to come up with a solution buddy


Did you pay via PayPal?


----------



## Mk3Brick

Shaun said:


> Did you pay via PayPal?


I beleive we all did matey.


----------



## 182_Blue

Mk3Brick said:


> I beleive we all did matey.


That's good then, can those with issues make a claim through PayPal?


----------



## Mk3Brick

Shaun said:


> That's good then, can those with issues make a claim through PayPal?


They can if that's what they want to do. I personally would rather wait for Suspal to say his piece but if people are peeved then they can claim through PayPal.


----------



## Kimo

Mk3Brick said:


> They can if that's what they want to do. I personally would rather wait for Suspal to say his piece but if people are peeved then they can claim through PayPal.


I was waiting for him to say his piece too before going through PayPal

Or even a response from anyone involved or 'in the know'

Shame it seems that everyone is staying quiet though


----------



## suspal

Guys anybody wanting a refund please pm me and I'll give you my details to where to send it back,I'm not back on my feet yet so bear with me,I'm a little surprised that the truth can be twisted by one member.
The GB was set up in good faith to try and help out dw members and not an exercice to make a profit,had one been made it would've gone to Sebastian's Charity.
To clear one or two things up the weight was sent out for blind testing and through my own findings and feed back,I thought it be a good Idea to have a group buy.
I'll have no mention of anybody casting any kind of ill talk to Alfred or anyone else,the buck stops with me.
I've just checked my email not one person has emailed me,but like i've said*anybody who wants a refund will get one,just send the counterweight back.*

Just not to pull wool over anyone's eyes this is a short video i made a while back with the weight:







So all i ask is bear with me and everyone who's wanting a refund will get one


----------



## MDC250

Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## muzzer

And hopefully that will be an end to this.


----------



## wylie coyote

Hope you're getting better sus. One question - have you tried one of the counterweights from the batch? Given the difference between your findings and others, is it possible that there is a difference between the two that may have happened during manufacture?

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

suspal said:


> Guys anybody wanting a refund please pm me and I'll give you my details to where to send it back,I'm not back on my feet yet so bear with me,I'm a little surprised that the truth can be twisted by one member.
> The GB was set up in good faith to try and help out dw members and not an exercice to make a profit,had one been made it would've gone to Sebastian's Charity.
> To clear one or two things up the weight was sent out for blind testing and through my own findings and feed back,I thought it be a good Idea to have a group buy.
> I'll have no mention of anybody casting any kind of ill talk to Alfred or anyone else,the buck stops with me.
> I've just checked my email not one person has emailed me,but like i've said*anybody who wants a refund will get one,just send the counterweight back.*
> 
> Just not to pull wool over anyone's eyes this is a short video i made a while back with the weight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all i ask is bear with me and everyone who's wanting a refund will get one


Sus Im not bothered mate, please if anything is left give my £20 to the charity

Cheers Matey and get well soon pal


----------



## suspal

wylie coyote said:


> Hope you're getting better sus. One question - have you tried one of the counterweights from the batch? Given the difference between your findings and others, is it possible that there is a difference between the two that may have happened during manufacture?
> 
> Cheers:thumb:


yes buddy and regarding weight they're consistent,the only one that moved/traveled beyond the tram lines was the machine fitted with the original counterweight.:thumb:


----------



## Gaffa22

Used mine today yes I know its been a while
I fitted it to my new Das 6 Pro with a 75mm backing plate and 4" hex pad 
I tested with both weights back to back
with the new weight there was definitely less vibration and the pad appeared to rotate quicker although this may have been an illusion due to the less vibration

I'm certainly happy with it thanks Suspal


----------

